# 누가/누구



## chelz

What is the difference between 누가 and 누구?


----------



## Anais Ninn

누가 = 누구 + -가 (subject marker)

Sample sentences: 
누가 선생님입니까? Who is the teacher?
이 운동화는 누구의 것입니까? Whose sneakers are these?
누구를 가장 좋아합니까? Who(m) do you like the most?
누가 그랬는지 저는 몰라요. I don't know who did it.
누구한테 얘기했니? Who(m) did you tell?

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## kuleshov

Anais, I know that *누가* is used in *subject* questions beginning with *who* in English. And *누구* is who in *object questions*. So far so good. But then, in my coursebook, I have the following phone dialogue
윌슨 :여보세요.
        거기김 선생님 댁입니까?
아주머니:네,그렿습니다;설례지만;누구세요?
윌슨 :저는 윌슨입니다.

Why do they use 누구세요?
Shouldn't it be *누가*?*
*
In* 누구세요*? doesn't 누구 refer to the person calling? Because he says his name.*
*
It's confusing.


----------



## Hit Girl

I gave it some thought and it looks like when the verb is 이다 (to be), "누구" is used for the subject:

- 누가 전화했어요? Who called?
- 윌슨이라는 사람이요 A guy called Wilson.
- 윌슨이 *누구*죠? Who is Wilson?
- 윌슨이 누구인지 저도 모르겠어요 I don't know who Wilson is either.


----------



## kuleshov

Thank you very much, Hit Girl.

I also found this link: Level 1 Lesson 23 / Who? / 누구?
which explains why sometimes we also use *누가 *with* 이다.
*
Cheers


----------



## Hit Girl

kuleshov said:


> Thank you very much, Hit Girl.
> 
> I also found this link: Level 1 Lesson 23 / Who? / 누구?
> which explains why sometimes we also use *누가 *with* 이다.
> *
> Cheers



Oh yes, so many ways to say "Who are you?"
누구세요?
누구니?
누구야?
누구십니끼?
누구신지요?
...
Finally, this is not standard Korean but 누규? is also used when joking (a recent coinage).


----------

